# Plant ID



## Paul Willi (30 May 2021)

Hi 
I have a couple of plants for my pond and have no idea what they are if anyone could help please. I have them both on the margin shelf, the white flowering one is healthy, but the other basket doesn't seem to be growing and not sure if it's due to the low temps we have had or if it shouldn't sitting in the water.
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## MirandaB (30 May 2021)

Second photo is Cardamine pratensis but not sure on the first one,some kind of Willowherb I think


----------

